# Me as a gamer.... Do I suck?



## Snowfurry360 (Jan 17, 2017)

Heyo how it goes? 
I've been a gamer since.. I forget when exactly, but it all started when I got my Nintendo DS lite and new super Mario world. I've got more ds games then I can count (including some 3ds ones). I've also console games quite a bit, mostly Nintendo (yes I'm a noob from that sense lemme explain). But there is one thing that has stuck about me. I. SUCK. AT. LITERIALY. ANY. ONLINE/CONPETITIVE. GAMES. (Except splatoon maybe) here's what I mean. Pokemon: team building? Items? Strategist? Wut. Pokken: NOPE. Splatoon: I think I'm decent, but it really depends on who I'm paired with. Put me in ANY online situation, (exept MMORPG, In actually pretty good at them) and I will probably suck if no teammates are involved. So here's the question: does this make me a bad gamer? Alright alright, so maybe I've been a little too hard on myself. I think I am a slightly above average, fast learning gamer. I'm just not hardcore, and sometimes, I wonder if that's what's holding me back from being a true gamer. I also happen to NOT be addicted to video games (no offense, in fact that's why you guys kick my A--) I also have a pretty short attention span, and a lot of energy, so I usually can't play a game for more than an hour without taking a break (NOOOOOOOOOB listen I've got other things in my life ok?) so anyway, what do you guys think?


----------



## Sarachaga (Jan 17, 2017)

I think that's no big deal. The purpose of a video game(in my opinion) is to allow you to have fun while playing it. No need to be a "hardcore gamer" to enjoy playing games.Also I've never understood a damn thing about strategy in pokemon --'


----------



## Snowfurry360 (Jan 17, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> I think that's no big deal. The purpose of a video game(in my opinion) is to allow you to have fun while playing it. No need to be a "hardcore gamer" to enjoy playing games.Also I've never understood a damn thing about strategy in pokemon --'


You know what? You're right. It's just with online gaming and crap, I feel self conscious about my competitiveness and... 
0.0 wait.... you're in my boat with Pokemon.... 
0.0 NUFF SAID GIVE THIS GUY/GIRL A MEDAL OR SOMETHING 
(Truth be told, I really love Pokemon and it's my favorite gaming franchise. But as you said, I just can't get my shit together when it comes to competitive... I've tried twice.... but I realized I ain't cut out for dat )


----------



## lyar (Jan 17, 2017)

Snowfurry360 said:


> *true gamer. *


1. Please never use this term ever again, it made me cringe. 
2. I feel everyone gets "better" if they play and or develop a new mindset.


Sarachaga said:


> Also I've never understood a damn thing about strategy in pokemon --'


Its basically about reads, luck, buffs, debuffs and builds. Its simple when you find out about the little hidden things like how being burned lowers your attack etc.


----------



## Snowfurry360 (Jan 17, 2017)

lyar said:


> 1. Please never use this term ever again, it made me cringe.
> 2. I feel everyone gets "better" if they play and or develop a new mindset.
> 
> Its basically about reads, luck, buffs, debuffs and builds. Its simple when you find out about the little hidden things like how being burned lowers your attack etc.


1. My strategy?...... Play like an ametuer and see how it goes... fighting game? Probably spamming/muscle memory.. but your right
2. I know how it works, but I can't EMPLOY it. Team building? Forget it.


----------



## Spade_The_Fox (Jan 17, 2017)

THIS FURRY IS TWISTED LOL


----------



## Leoni Zheitk (Jan 17, 2017)

Snowfurry360 said:


> Splatoon: I think I'm decent, but it really depends on who I'm paired with. Put me in ANY online situation, (exept MMORPG, In actually pretty good at them) and I will probably suck if no teammates are involved.


Bad team-mates _are _a pain to deal with, though I don't have that that problem very much...
We should play Splatoon sometime...
I'm too pro at it, (top player _almost_ every time)
Would you be able to tell me how long you've played it, and what's your main weapon?
I'd be most obliged to give you some tips to git gud!


----------



## Spade_The_Fox (Jan 17, 2017)

leoni whats up friend


----------



## Leoni Zheitk (Jan 17, 2017)

Spade_The_Fox said:


> leoni whats up friend


Not much, If you wanna chat we should probably do it elsewhere... (I'll PM you)


----------



## Snowfurry360 (Jan 17, 2017)

Leoni Zheitk said:


> Bad team-mates _are _a pain to deal with, though I don't have that that problem very much...
> We should play Splatoon sometime...
> I'm too pro at it, (top player _almost_ every time)
> Would you be able to tell me how long you've played it, and what's your main weapon?
> I'd be most obliged to give you some tips to git gud!


Sup. My main weapon is.... shit... haven't played it in a while... but it a shooter, and it's special is bomb rush with sticky bombs, and it's designed off a pen. oh yeah, and I've been playing since march 2016, but am pretty rusty. Definetly getting splatoon 2, and would love to play with ya


----------



## Leoni Zheitk (Jan 17, 2017)

Snowfurry360 said:


> Sup. My main weapon is.... shit... haven't played it in a while... but it a shooter, and it's special is bomb rush with sticky bombs, and it's designed off a pen. oh yeah, and I've been playing since march 2016, but am pretty rusty. Definetly getting splatoon 2, and would love to play with ya


Here's my Discord: JubbyDubby#0300

And here's my NNID: Juigis_Network
NNID Username: JubbyDubby

My internet is blocked by my folks until 1:00 PM to 9:02 PM
(Click here to know what time zone I'm in)


----------



## Snowfurry360 (Jan 17, 2017)

Leoni Zheitk said:


> Here's my Discord: JubbyDubby#0300
> 
> And here's my NNID: Juigis_Network
> NNID Username: JubbyDubby
> ...


K then  (may we have a moment of silence to honor those who must have a restriction on the internet, and to realize how lucky us people are who have the luxury of 24 hour use...)


----------



## Leoni Zheitk (Jan 17, 2017)

Snowfurry360 said:


> (may we have a moment of silence to honor those who must have a restriction on the internet, and to realize how lucky us people are who have the luxury of 24 hour use...)


*sobs* Thank you...


----------



## lyar (Jan 17, 2017)

Leoni Zheitk said:


> My internet is blocked by my folks until 1:00 PM to *9:02 PM*
> (Click here to know what time zone I'm in)


I hope this was a typo. It would be more hellish if your internet was cut off at 9:02 because its so uneven I'd complain just to get it to 9 to avoid the headache.


----------



## JumboWumbo (Jan 17, 2017)

Leoni Zheitk said:


> My internet is blocked by my folks until 1:00 PM to 9:02 PM


9:02?

That's oddly specific.


----------



## Leoni Zheitk (Jan 18, 2017)

lyar said:


> I hope this was a typo. It would be more hellish if your internet was cut off at 9:02 because its so uneven I'd complain just to get it to 9 to avoid the headache.





JumboWumbo said:


> 9:02?
> 
> That's oddly specific.


I swear, I'll look at all the clocks and it'll be 9:02 when it cuts off,
I know, it's quite odd...


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 18, 2017)

Unless you're the one from Polygon playing Doom, don't worry about it mate.


Spoiler: How not to play











If you want to get the most out of a system I would highly recommend getting a PC.


----------



## Sarachaga (Jan 18, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> Unless you're the one from Polygon playing Doom, don't worry about it mate.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: How not to play
> ...


Seeing this video actually made my eyes burn! There are magic buttons you can use to move goddammit Sorry
EDIT :typo


----------



## Karpish McKarp (Jan 18, 2017)

Do you suck as a gamer?
Pffft. Who the karp cares?! This is gonna sound corny as all get out but as long as you're having fun who gives a flying karp?
I believe that anyone who likes video games should be considered a gamer. Enough with the' TRUE GAMERS CAN BLABLAKARP'.

Heh... Sorry. I tend to get a little fired up when it comes to this topic. I'll stop.
Myself, I play strictly for fun. And who knows, I might be wrong about the definition because I'm not a competitive player. 
*shrug*

As a side note- I really just pick pokemon that I like/are cute. I'd get totally dominated if I tried to compete in anything online. XD


----------



## Sarachaga (Jan 18, 2017)

Karpish McKarp said:


> Do you suck as a gamer?
> Pffft. Who the karp cares?! This is gonna sound corny as all get out but as long as you're having fun who gives a flying karp?
> I believe that anyone who likes video games should be considered a gamer. Enough with the' TRUE GAMERS CAN BLABLAKARP'.
> 
> ...


I totally agree with this. Also nice puns


----------



## Karpish McKarp (Jan 18, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> I totally agree with this. Also nice puns



Wait... Was there a pun in there??

I didn't think I started PUNishing you guys yet. ;P


----------



## Spade_The_Fox (Jan 18, 2017)

i love you all i gotta go c probation might get put away for three more ill let u know


----------



## Leoni Zheitk (Jan 18, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> If you want to get the most out of a system I would highly recommend getting a PC.


The only reason I'm not too interested in the idea of getting a PC, is just Zelda... and portability... and the fact I have to literally sneak my way around my folks on to the computer... It's just not for me...


----------



## Spade_The_Fox (Jan 18, 2017)

id probably play it


----------



## Snowfurry360 (Jan 18, 2017)

Karpish McKarp said:


> Do you suck as a gamer?
> Pffft. Who the karp cares?! This is gonna sound corny as all get out but as long as you're having fun who gives a flying karp?
> I believe that anyone who likes video games should be considered a gamer. Enough with the' TRUE GAMERS CAN BLABLAKARP'.
> 
> ...


You are toally right. You also share my motiff with pokemon (I like this pokemon? IMA RAISE IT. Didnt get a good IV? DONT CARE I HAVE THE POKEMON)


----------



## Sagt (Jan 18, 2017)

As long as you have teammates to blame if something goes wrong, it doesn't matter if you suck


----------



## Snowfurry360 (Jan 18, 2017)

Lcs said:


> As long as you have teammates to blame if something goes wrong, it doesn't matter if you suck


Yep. Although I don't wanna end up a rager... you know, the one who's catchphrase is "YOU GUYS SUCK" or "WE LOST ALL BECASUE OF YOU"


----------



## Leoni Zheitk (Jan 18, 2017)

Snowfurry360 said:


> Yep. Although I don't wanna end up a rager... you know, the one who's catchphrase is "YOU GUYS SUCK" or "WE LOST ALL BECASUE OF YOU"


Though it _can _be true at times...
Just remember to be honest when it won't have a negative effect or when it actually matters.


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Jan 18, 2017)

Lots of the top placing players in online games are self-titled "professionals" who play the game(s) for 8 hours a day. Outside of those games, they have no other life. i'm not going to say that all of them are losers, but a staggering number of them "pwn n00bs 24/7". Your score shouldn't matter, so long as you're having fun. Take artists for example. They draw to get better, they paint to relax, they design to express themselves and they do it TO HAVE FUN. Games are an escapist pastime. if you're not having fun playing a particular game, maybe it just isn't for you. if you really want to put in the time to get better, that's fine too, but don't feel discouraged by the performance of the others around you. if you can, learn from them.

Oh, and most people don't care what kind of "gamer cred" you have. if they do and it upsets you, find better friends. Games are supposed to be fun.



Karpish McKarp said:


> Wait... Was there a pun in there??
> 
> I didn't think I started PUNishing you guys yet. ;P


----------



## Snowfurry360 (Jan 18, 2017)

Leoni Zheitk said:


> Though it _can _be true at times...
> Just remember to be honest when it won't have a negative effect or when it actually matters.


Maybe, but the thing with splatoon is, I didn't really care if I lost for some reason, and if I get to passionate about my teams preformance, that might change


----------



## Snowfurry360 (Jan 18, 2017)

PlusThirtyOne said:


> Lots of the top placing players in online games are self-titled "professionals" who play the game(s) for 8 hours a day. Outside of those games, they have no other life. i'm not going to say that all of them are losers, but a staggering number of them "pwn n00bs 24/7". Your score shouldn't matter, so long as you're having fun. Take artists for example. They draw to get better, they paint to relax, they design to express themselves and they do it TO HAVE FUN. Games are an escapist pastime. if you're not having fun playing a particular game, maybe it just isn't for you. if you really want to put in the time to get better, that's fine too, but don't feel discouraged by the performance of the others around you. if you can, learn from them.
> 
> Oh, and most people don't care what kind of "gamer cred" you have. if they do and it upsets you, find better friends. Games are supposed to be fun.


Agreed. This is why I usually avoid the competing online function of games (exept for splatoon, for obvious reasons) because I can't pretend to be a BAWS in my own little overworld lol. And even when I do go online, I obviously don't carry this behavior over, but I can enjoy myself


----------



## Leoni Zheitk (Jan 18, 2017)

PlusThirtyOne said:


> Lots of the top placing players in online games are self-titled "professionals" who play the game(s) for 8 hours a day.


I'm pro at Splatoon and I rarely play it... It didn't take long to get good at it for me...


Snowfurry360 said:


> Maybe, but the thing with splatoon is, I didn't really care if I lost for some reason, and if I get to passionate about my teams preformance, that might change


Same here, but if my teammates and I are doing great and then there's a disconnection error, well, that sucks...
But if my teammates are literally just not doing anything, I'll try again.
I know for a fact I could beat any of my friends on a one v one, but if I'm doing one v three or four, then I'm screwed.
I can't be good if there's no one to back me up.


----------



## Rant (Jan 18, 2017)

Hold up, Pokemon is one of thoses rare games where you can play like a "pro" or just pick the ones you like and play like that. Its for everyone, some like the challenge of breeding the perfect poke, others do team battles with nothing but lvl 100 Arceus they got through hacks.

I fucking love pokemon, I try and use only the ones I like, and use their movesets to balance and counter any weaknesses they have.

Flygon is amazing, Ground/Dragon with abilty levitate. It can learn flying, steel & fire type moves too! Pretty well rounded unless hit with water/ice but pair it with a strong steel or electric type and theres a nice team for online battles.


----------



## ariamis (Jan 18, 2017)

if you can move and aim at the same time, you are good enough.


----------



## Leoni Zheitk (Jan 18, 2017)

ariamis said:


> if you can move and aim at the same time, you are good enough.


wait... that's not something most people do?


----------



## Sagt (Jan 18, 2017)

Leoni Zheitk said:


> wait... that's not something most people do?


Not in Pokemon


----------



## Leoni Zheitk (Jan 18, 2017)

Lcs said:


> Not in Pokemon


How does one "aim" in pokemon?


----------



## lyar (Jan 18, 2017)

Karpish McKarp said:


> Wait... Was there a pun in there??
> 
> I didn't think I started PUNishing you guys yet. ;P


Ugh this makes me want to PUNch someone.


Rant said:


> Flygon is amazing, Ground/Dragon with abilty levitate. It can learn flying, steel & fire type moves too! Pretty well rounded unless hit with water/ice but pair it with a strong steel or electric type and theres a nice team for online battles.


This reminds of one of my issues with the pokemon games general. Flygon is a prime example of a pokemon that is completely out-classed by a pokemon of a later gen that being garchomp who is also Dragon/Ground but is better in almost everyway. In addition, they never give pokemon like flygon any love such as new moves, items, or forms. Pokemon Sun and Moon have even gone so far as to have things like the battle tree that is an offline mode, but the pokemon are created as if they were made for online competitive meaning sooner or later your pokemon that weren't perfectly bred or natured will start to feel pretty ineffective.

Oops! I accidently went on a rant. Oh wells.


----------



## Rant (Jan 18, 2017)

lyar said:


> Ugh this makes me want to PUNch someone.
> 
> This reminds of one of my issues with the pokemon games general. Flygon is a prime example of a pokemon that is completely out-classed by a pokemon of a later gen that being garchomp who is also Dragon/Ground but is better in almost everyway. In addition, they never give pokemon like flygon any love such as new moves, items, or forms. Pokemon Sun and Moon have even gone so far as to have things like the battle tree that is an offline mode, but the pokemon are created as if they were made for online competitive meaning sooner or later your pokemon that weren't perfectly bred or natured will start to feel pretty ineffective.
> 
> Oops! I accidently went on a rant. Oh wells.



I dislike Garchomp for that reason. And since it was a league champs main pokemon it gets tons of attention. Yet it lacks some of the better abilities of Flygon. If Cynthia had used Flygon instead, it would get new moves and shit. That's how it goes.


----------



## Sagt (Jan 18, 2017)

lyar said:


> This reminds of one of my issues with the pokemon games general. Flygon is a prime example of a pokemon that is completely out-classed by a pokemon of a later gen that being garchomp who is also Dragon/Ground but is better in almost everyway. In addition, they never give pokemon like flygon any love such as new moves, items, or forms. Pokemon Sun and Moon have even gone so far as to have things like the battle tree that is an offline mode, but the pokemon are created as if they were made for online competitive meaning sooner or later your pokemon that weren't perfectly bred or natured will start to feel pretty ineffective.
> 
> Oops! I accidently went on a rant. Oh wells.


What's more bothersome to me is how Luvdisc, Dunsparce, Jynx, Pineco and Shuckle are actually pokemon. Who thought that using those designs was a good idea?


----------



## Xaroin (Jan 18, 2017)

Dude, I've played vainglory for 2 years and I'm still only in the third highest tier. That shit takes time.


----------



## Snowfurry360 (Jan 18, 2017)

Lcs said:


> What's more bothersome to me is how Luvdisc, Dunsparce, Jynx, Pineco and Shuckle are actually pokemon. Who thought that using those designs was a good idea?


Well, they need joke pokemon to fill the 'dex, right?


----------



## ariamis (Jan 18, 2017)

Leoni Zheitk said:


> wait... that's not something most people do?


its basic fps. if you can do that, you dont suck. im running a 5.2 k/d ratio in titanfall rn, so im pretty dang good.


----------



## Maximus B. Panda (Jan 19, 2017)

Yes. I can the "360" in your user name.


----------



## Louise955 (Jan 19, 2017)

I can relate. I play Pokemon a lot, but never got too deep into the competitive aspect of it. Also I just cannot play fast-paced pvp games. It's just too stressful xD


----------



## Snowfurry360 (Jan 19, 2017)

Louise955 said:


> I can relate. I play Pokemon a lot, but never got too deep into the competitive aspect of it. Also I just cannot play fast-paced pvp games. It's just too stressful xD


Yeah. I like splatoon because it gives you something to focus on other than killing people.


----------



## Karpish McKarp (Jan 19, 2017)

Snowfurry360 said:


> You are toally right. You also share my motiff with pokemon (I like this pokemon? IMA RAISE IT. Didnt get a good IV? DONT CARE I HAVE THE POKEMON)


Haha! And don't get me started on the nature thing! "Timid nature? ... THAT SOUNDS ADORABLE!! I'mma keep it."
I actually don't like keeping aggressive ones because they sound angry. "Oh... You're angry all the time? Welp. Into the box you go~"

Heehee. Professional pokemon players who took the game way too seriously would hhaattee me~


----------



## Karpish McKarp (Jan 19, 2017)

PlusThirtyOne said:


>



*About to say a pun about clocks. Decides better of it.*


----------



## Snowfurry360 (Jan 19, 2017)

Karpish McKarp said:


> Haha! And don't get me started on the nature thing! "Timid nature? ... THAT SOUNDS ADORABLE!! I'mma keep it."
> I actually don't like keeping aggressive ones because they sound angry. "Oh... You're angry all the time? Welp. Into the box you go~"
> 
> Heehee. Professional pokemon players who took the game way too seriously would hhaattee me~


Yeh. I don't even look at the natures. Probably the biggest thing I might worry about is gender. For some reason.


----------



## AdelynBlair (Feb 7, 2017)

I feel like you enjoy gaming then that is all that matters. I am probably pretty bad at gaming but I enjoy it so that is all I care about.


----------



## Snowfurry360 (Feb 7, 2017)

AdelynBlair said:


> I feel like you enjoy gaming then that is all that matters. I am probably pretty bad at gaming but I enjoy it so that is all I care about.


Thank u you are awesome.


----------



## AdelynBlair (Feb 7, 2017)

Snowfurry360 said:


> Thank u you are awesome.




 You are welcome!


----------



## ariamis (Feb 7, 2017)

as long as you dont teabag or rage in a mic, you are not a bad gamer.


----------



## Leoni Zheitk (Feb 8, 2017)

ariamis said:


> as long as you dont teabag or rage in a mic, you are not a bad gamer.


Splatoon2 is gonna have mic chat...
hooboy...


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Feb 8, 2017)

My professional opinion is



Spoiler


----------



## DennyFrontier (Feb 8, 2017)

As long as you enjoy the game you're playing I don't see a reason to fret about it. Ive been playing GTA Online for years now and theres always gonna be those assholes who can kill you with one shot from a 9mm over 500 yards away. Just remember to have fun!


----------



## Shadowblackwolf (Mar 2, 2017)

No such thing as a bad gamer. you just have different specialties and preferences.
For instance, I play mostly shooters. I'm really good at the Destiny, Battlefield, and Tom Clancy franchises, but you put me in Call of Duty, and I start having problems... I can be average, but I have to adjust myself to little things like, different colors, different maps and such. Destiny, I've played a lot of, so I know where the spawns are, what routes people are most likely to run on, and the layouts of the maps, as well as escape routes in case something doesn't go my way. Also, repetitive playing will also let me know when the enemy will shift sides, so I don't get attacked from behind. Despite this, it doesn't mean I'm good all the time. There are days where no matter what I try, I can't get good stats, and always wind up at the bottom of the scoreboard. I'm usually a fair hand at other game genres, but usually, a rule of thumb, especially if you just bought the game, is to just get used to it. Some people are "better" usually when they have played a while and know where the spawns are, the control scheme, the games nuances and the layouts of the maps. The most important thing? If you enjoy it, it doesn't matter if you're good at the game or not. that's why it's there. To have fun.


----------

